# Bianchi K-VID Fork 4 Sale



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Bianchi K-VID fork for sale on e-bay if anyone is interested!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160392281569&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

